# New (Sept. 2011) Facebook



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just a heads up to anyone out there in FB land. There are many privacy settings that have been changed on you. People that may or may not have been able to see things on your wall are able to. You can be checked into places by friends now, even if you had it disabled previously. The sidebar on the right updates any and all activities that you perform when you perform them, basically making it possible to see exactly what you are doing and while you are doing it.

FB has become to open for me, as locked down as I have it, I still don't trust posting anything on there. Heads up guys and gals.

I have seen some great FB pictures in response to all this crap.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Can you still go in and lock it down after the upgrade?


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

You can, I think, but I am a little weary of what will and will not be public. Everything is viewable to your friends, especially in that realtime update on the left.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Eagle. I'll have to look into it a little bit more. 


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Look at this page:

New Profile Controls | Facebook

It is a nightmare trying to fix the changes they made.

How do I edit the privacy settings for my Wall? 

Anyone who visits your profile can see that you have a Wall tab, but what they see when they click your Wall tab depends on the privacy you've set for posts there.


The visibility of *posts you make* on your own Wall depends on the audience you choose for each post using the audience selector. For example, a friend will see posts you've set to Friends and Public, while a non-friend will only see posts you've set to Public. If you do not have any public posts, then a non-friend will see a blank Wall tab. 
The visibility of *posts others make* on your Wall depends on the setting you've chosen for who can see posts by others.
You can remove an individual post whenever you want.
To control who sees stories that games and apps you use publish to your Wall, change your app privacy setting.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Facebook Announcing More Changes: Watch LIVE

Mark Zuckerberg is expected to announce more changes to Facebook at his F8 keynote.

More


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*What Facebook announced at F8 today*

SAN FRANCISCO--Facebook is rolling out some of the biggest changes in its history, unveiling its new Timeline and all-new Open Graph features today, features that will radically change how users display their information, and the way they discover new content. 
At F8, Facebook's annual developers conference, CEO Mark Zuckerberg announced the two new features. Timeline, he explained, is "the story of your life," significantly altering the way people's information is shown on the world's leading social network, presenting "all your stories, all your apps, and a new way to express who you are," Zuckerberg said. 
Timeline, which went into beta today, is designed to let people go back in their lives, Zuckerberg said. "It's how you can tell the whole story of your life on a single page." 

Read more: What Facebook announced at F8 today | Digital Media - CNET News
​

---------- Post added at 15:58 ---------- Previous post was at 15:57 ----------

I'm so old that my timeline will crash FB's servers. They don't know what they're getting into.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Facebook is making all of these changes because Google+ is going to be available to everyone now instead of invite only.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

dammit why can't they just leave it be..i hate having to figure this crap out (whiiiiining)


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

As Stone Cold Steve Austin says, " DTA = Don't trust anyone"! And I do not trust Zuckerberg with my privacy. I think I may be deleting my page very soon. 
View attachment 2942


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Much ado about nothing.....there's almost nothing on my Facebook page that anyone couldn't find out in about 2 minutes on Zabasearch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm just tired of the whole FB deal. Deleted today. I'm still here though. ccuckerberg hasn't driven me away yet!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

5-0 said:


> I'm just tired of the whole FB deal. Deleted today. I'm still here though. ccuckerberg hasn't driven me away yet!


To each their own....the positives I've gotten from FB (contact with HS friends, long-lost relatives, and Army buddies) has far outweighed any negatives.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

5-0 said:


> I'm just tired of the whole FB deal. Deleted today. I'm still here though. ccuckerberg hasn't driven me away yet!


I'm working on some new algorithms. :shades_smile:



Delta784 said:


> To each their own....the positives I've gotten from FB (contact with HS friends, long-lost relatives, and Army buddies) has far outweighed any negatives.


That's what's got me torn. I've reconnected with lots of lost friends and co-workers and I'd miss that connection. Being a news junkie, I also use the news feed for actual breaking news and updates from numerous sources. Twitter also serves me well in this respect.

If I do decide to quit FB, I'll just delete my real name account and get a fictitious one to keep up with the news feeds and do battle with the libs that post on them.

I've also just signed up for google+ and may give that a shot also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> That's what's got me torn. I've reconnected with lots of lost friends and co-workers and I'd miss that connection. Being a news junkie, I also use the news feed for actual breaking news and updates from numerous sources. Twitter also serves me well in this respect.
> 
> If I do decide to quit FB, I'll just delete my real name account and get a fictitious one to keep up with the news feeds and do battle with the libs that post on them.
> 
> I've also just signed up for google+ and may give that a shot also.


As I've said before, I just don't put anything on FB that I would care if it landed on the front page of the local newspaper, nor do I put anything on there about anyone that I wouldn't say to their face.

It doesn't really bother me if anyone at all happens to see that I just lugged a drunk, or that I will support whoever the Republican nominee for President happens to be. :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

5-0 said:


> I'm just tired of the whole FB deal. Deleted today.


Really strange. You're still on my friends list and when I click on your name it takes me here.... Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> To each their own....the positives I've gotten from FB (contact with HS friends, long-lost relatives, and Army buddies) has far outweighed any negatives.


I have made contact with over 50 Marines I served with back in the early 90's. We have a group page where we all talk about the fun crazy times of the past. That is one of the only things keeping me on FB right now. Not to mention I will be officially a single man before the end of the year after 16 years so FB is a plus in that manner. I have been researching the privacy issues and I am working on a solution or a deletion of my account, which may make my last reply obsolete.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> Really strange. You're still on my friends list and when I click on your name it takes me here.... Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton


 Haha very funny. Its part of don't ask; don't post that got repealed.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

5-0 said:


> Haha very funny. Its part of don't ask; don't post that got repealed.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


5-0. Did you get that FB message about the S&W M&P 45's I sent you I few days ago before you opted off FB?


----------

